# Where is all our ...



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Bagged Mk3's thread when we need one ?Show em if you got'em :beer: 

Im waiting for mine to arrive from the man in the brown truck and getting really anxious for them .So in the mean time i wanna see yours


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Im waiting for some cash before I bag my mk3


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks guys :thumbup: 

i know there is more of us


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

^ sick shots man killer spot


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Sick shots:thumbup: Makes me want to get back in the MKIII game


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

i shouldve said none of those shots are mine, they are all courtesy of michaelmark


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

The car looks amazing ,saw it at airaffair right before we got kicked out . 
 

the hood is very sweet too !


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

BradenE said:


> i shouldve said none of those shots are mine, they are all courtesy of michaelmark


 yeah man dude takes amazing photos:thumbup:


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'll save this spot. I'm currently waiting for my air lift/accuair setup to get here!! Can't wait!!


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice ,its all yours  

Waiting on bagyards too 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5040725-ThatGuyBry-s-bagged-mk3-build 
ill be fair and not put mine in til its on the rockers


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Kevins MK3, he doesnt make it into this forum much


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Doug Funny said:


>


 never ceases to amaze me how this could touch n/a lip on 16's without raised strut towers. :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

notches getting done tomorrow, finally. 

wheels - i'll probably spend all winter looking for tri-spokes


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Teebo said:


> ^ sick shots man killer spot


 mr. modest we need at least one of yours. a full one


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

not low enough for me yet...stupid pinch welds


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

hinrich's --- your _this_ close :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Im sure hell be -- this close in a bit , ill have him grind some down for me on my street


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> I'll save this spot. I'm currently waiting for my air lift/accuair setup to get here!! Can't wait!!


game over  one of the lowest static mk3's is going bags


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

that_guy_bry said:


> Im sure hell be -- this close in a bit , ill have him grind some down for me on my street


did it a little tonight :laugh:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

thought it was against the law to bag a mk3?!!?!

jk ill be in this thread soon enough


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes you did jim ..ill go look at the road in the morning 

Good to hear kiddie ,heres an early welcome to the club


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

my **** box (which is really starting to piss me off..)









photo courtesy of mr. carter nichols:thumbup:


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

here is a pic before pulling the car in the garage to redo the motor and wheels this winter :laugh:










here is one with type a's










and here is one with my current wheels (getting redone this winter:thumbup


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)




----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

^ sick picture of my car. thanks!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

nap83 said:


> game over  one of the lowest static mk3's is going bags




I'm so hyped on it, but i definitely won't be laying frame for a little bit. I'll be sitting on the tire.. i need to find some wheels that are mostly tuckable but still poke very slightly. That's next on the list. I think i'm going to be so stoked on having air i won't care about laying frame for the first few months anyhow.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah, that was my agenda ....for the first 3 days 

yeah, any poke is too much poke on air. post pics when you get them on the car!


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

My friend Eric's Jetta. He's not on Vortex so pics aren't all that common but he pulls off 17s SOOOO well


IMG_2298 by aar0n., on Flickr


White is right by aar0n., on Flickr


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Kiddie Rose said:


> thought it was against the law to bag a mk3?!!?!


 elitist cool kids missing the golden days.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The white jetta is so dope. I would love to sit the rear fender between the tire and lip. That's so ideal for me.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

(the wife's car) :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Jetta11J said:


> (the wife's car) :thumbup:


always liked this thing man have something for tdi's :laugh:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Teebo said:


> always liked this thing man have something for tdi's :laugh:


haha yea... filled up before we left for h20 drove there, drove around down there, drove back and drove here and there for a week and a half.. 800 miles and still had 2 of 18 gallons left... haha :laugh:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Jetta11J said:


> haha yea... filled up before we left for h20 drove there, drove around down there, drove back and drove here and there for a week and a half.. 800 miles and still had 2 of 18 gallons left... haha :laugh:


haha make me upset... car looks great man:thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Teebo said:


> haha make me upset... car looks great man:thumbup:


haha sorry but cant take all the cerdit.. this is the wife's car... and yours is not lacking in any way either!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

SuperBacon said:


>


very nice!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Car looks great Bacon. I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

thanks everyone. unfortunately, I am 2 pulled front fenders away from laying frame


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I think its time to figure out the wifes car and air. . . . .


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Why the sad face?


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> Why the sad face?


cause he trashed it after removing all the parts he wanted off of it:thumbdown: dumbass


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Jar717 said:


> cause he trashed it after removing all the parts he wanted off of it:thumbdown: dumbass


bla bla bla.

Might be scoring a 16v passat for $650!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Wait, you got rid of it? When was this?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Jetta11J said:


>


Nice shots Jeff!



rabriolet said:


> bla bla bla.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

This threads getting pretty good , i guess there still are mature people here on vortex.

Got word today my struts are on their way to me 

Kris ,whats the deal ?

And everyone else ,cars look amazing !


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Jetta11J said:


> haha sorry but cant take all the cerdit.. this is the wife's car... and yours is not lacking in any way either!!! :thumbup:


haha thanks man appreciate it... im jealous lol :laugh:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

bacon; did you just do the usual notches? car's sitting pretty man... from the front lip it looks like 2mm away from putting it on the ground.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

passenger side axle notch, tie rod flip and balljoints extended. As i'm sure you know, I did the mk2 control arm axle tie rod swap. I have to check, but I'm pretty sure the only thing holding me up is the fenders.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

let's hope :thumbup: cause that would look dope housed to the ground. 

just getting some info cause i wanna see what's holding mine up. is the flip kit worth it?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

nap83 said:


> let's hope :thumbup: cause that would look dope housed to the ground.
> 
> just getting some info cause i wanna see what's holding mine up. is the flip kit worth it?


x2 id like to know this as well, im sitting on my tie rods right now and my notch that i need to redo


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

That last 1/2" is the hardest im told


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

that_guy_bry said:


> That last 1/2" is the hardest im told


Thats what she said opcorn:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

nap83 said:


> let's hope :thumbup: cause that would look dope housed to the ground.
> 
> just getting some info cause i wanna see what's holding mine up. is the flip kit worth it?


if you flip, you HAVE to get the balljoint extenders. If not, when you air down the front wheels toe in. If you don't care, just notch for tie rods and call it a day. But my suspension geometry is awesome now that I flipped and extended. Except I keep ripping tie rod ends because I drilled my spindles myself


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

what does swapping the mk2 control arms help with? brings the front in more? and when you said drilled the spindles yourself was that for the flip kit?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

that_guy_bry said:


> That last 1/2" is the hardest im told


So true! The first 5" took 3 hours and $1200 on H&R coilovers. The last 1" took 2 years and cost a hell of a lot more than $1200!

On a 2.0 with PMW extenders, tie rod flip, one notch, and 205/40/16 the only holdup should be the wheels/offsets or struts. Maybe the PS axle rubbing on the engine mount bracket if you're using the large diameter hollow style axle. MK2 arms are shorter so they bind up easier, but I don't think enough to hold the car up. The lower control arm bushings (pancake) won't last too long probably, I switched to high-misalignment sphericals like the ones SCCH sells. There aren't really any secrets, just more stuff to buy.


----------



## jarodiah7777 (Dec 23, 2009)

working on bagging my VR swapped golf right now
this spring ill have a build thread for sure


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Afazz said:


> So true! The first 5" took 3 hours and $1200 on H&R coilovers. The last 1" took 2 years and cost a hell of a lot more than $1200!
> 
> On a 2.0 with PMW extenders, tie rod flip, one notch, and 205/40/16 the only holdup should be the wheels/offsets or struts. Maybe the PS axle rubbing on the engine mount bracket if you're using the large diameter hollow style axle. MK2 arms are shorter so they bind up easier, but I don't think enough to hold the car up. The lower control arm bushings (pancake) won't last too long probably, I switched to high-misalignment sphericals like the ones SCCH sells. There aren't really any secrets, just more stuff to buy.


thanks for the info, i just cant decide if i should just notch or do the bj extenders and flip kit


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Who sells the ball joint extenders? Last time is saw them for sale a few years ago they were stupid money and just not worth the cost, imo.

I'd just notch for the tie rods and be done with it. Unless the extenders are affordable, i'll just be notching.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

aar0n. said:


> IMG_2298 by aar0n., on Flickr


Wow, how did I miss this one? Sick shots Aaron :thumbup:


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

PMW sells bolt-on extenders and tie rod flip for $305
http://www.pmwltd.com/products.php

SCCH has a weld-on setup using spherical bearings instead of balljoints, it's considerably more expensive - in the $1000 range.
http://scch-heads.com/displayparts.php?makeID=3&modelID=8


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

for that price i think im just gonna notch


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> for that price i think im just gonna notch


It helps but I would still do ball joint extenders and tie rod flip. I have everything notched on my car and Im still not on the ground yet, almost but not totally. I want to pull my fenders off sometimes and see whats up


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

rabriolet said:


> It helps but I would still do ball joint extenders and tie rod flip. I have everything notched on my car and Im still not on the ground yet, almost but not totally. I want to pull my fenders off sometimes and see whats up


isnt your car really sitting on the ground now?

im gonna get them eventually prolly, i just need a new turbo really bad and i had to spend the money i needed for that on the bmw...

i did get some drop plates for my rear tho...excited for those


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> It helps but I would still do ball joint extenders and tie rod flip. I have everything notched on my car and Im still not on the ground yet, almost but not totally. I want to pull my fenders off sometimes and see whats up


knew you were lying about it being junked  good thing mk3 forum people dont venture into the air forums 
but for real you need to come back next year with legit wheels and laying subframe :thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Kiddie Rose said:


> knew you were lying about it being junked  good thing mk3 forum people dont venture into the air forums
> but for real you need to come back next year with legit wheels and laying subframe :thumbup:


oh you have noooooooooo idea haha.

it will be 1-2yrs before i reappear


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i need to keep in touch with you about these subframe mods and such, i still wish someone could tell me if the pinch welds were structural or not


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

rabriolet said:


> oh you have noooooooooo idea haha.
> 
> it will be 1-2yrs before i reappear


Are you only doing suspension work or a general overhaul?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i need to keep in touch with you about these subframe mods and such, i still wish someone could tell me if the pinch welds were structural or not


I think it would be a safe bet that they're not crucial to structural rigidity, since cabbies already have a beefed up chasis to compensate for not having a roof.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> I think it would be a safe bet that they're not crucial to structural rigidity, since cabbies already have a beefed up chasis to compensate for not having a roof.


thats what im thinking, regardless they have to go for me to lay subframe, once they are off it should hit the ground, or just hammered flat which ive tried to do its just hard to do


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i need to keep in touch with you about these subframe mods and such, i still wish someone could tell me if the pinch welds were structural or not


They are structural, but that's not to say you can't modify them. They hold the inner rocker, outer rocker skin, and floorpan together, I wouldn't just cut them off. I've never cut into a cabrio, but I would imagine #6, 7, and 8 are all held together with the pinch weld. Without a roof, most of the structure in a cabrio is in the rockers. If you can structurally re-connect all those panels, then you can modify it.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Afazz said:


> Are you only doing suspension work or a general overhaul?


Oh, it's definitely time to do a COMPLETE overhaul...... I'll have every piece off the car and it will be rebuilt better than factory for sure :thumbup:




.:Hinrichs:. said:


> thats what im thinking, regardless they have to go for me to lay subframe, once they are off it should hit the ground, or just hammered flat which ive tried to do its just hard to do


Fastmaxxcooper (sp?) cut his pinch welds off and welded flat bar on the underside instead.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

hmm i think just hammering them flat would be the best idea for now then


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Or just grind them off at a really good ride height.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Alright dude, it's time for a picture of the whole car.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

hahaha:laugh:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

my car is the one posted earlier (black jetta on white rs's)...i have pass axle notched, both tierods notched, motor mount bracket notched, and still not laying frame....i can drive aired out in the front so tires arent hitting fenders...so its somthing else :banghead:.....i hope its not the airlift struts holding me up :thumbdown:

currently what its looks like...so during this process im going to dig deeper to see why im not laying frame










and what it looked like before pulling it in the garage :laugh:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> thanks for the info, i just cant decide if i should just notch or do the bj extenders and flip kit


i'm on this boat right now. rethinking whether i should do the tierod flip or notching for the tierods themselves. the ps axle --- that $h!t's gotta go! 

edit: yeah late for the party


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

kris - you can't get rid of that harli, you know it dude :heart:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

rab do you have a subframe shot since your car has both a C notch and tie rod notches


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

dam 

here is mine with just a frame notch i was hoping that with the tie rod notch it would lay with no problem


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Ive been told the tops of the control arms hit the body and and need trimmed.....who knows. only way to know is take everything off you can so you can see under the car as much as possible and air it up and down and check where it hits


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

mk3_vws said:


> my car is the one posted earlier (black jetta on white rs's)...i have pass axle notched, both tierods notched, motor mount bracket notched, and still not laying frame....i can drive aired out in the front so tires arent hitting fenders...so its somthing else :banghead:.....i hope its not the airlift struts holding me up :thumbdown:
> 
> currently what its looks like...so during this process im going to dig deeper to see why im not laying frame
> 
> ...



what are your plans? 

this car is currently getting bagged


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

just refreshing the motor and as of right now just a mild shave, but i have a feeling it might turn into more :laugh:

car looks good minorthreat and will be waiting to see it bagged, what management stuff will you be going with?....im gonna pm you here soon...i got some questions for you :thumbup:


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

NDubber said:


>


whore


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> Ive been told the tops of the control arms hit the body and and need trimmed.....who knows. only way to know is take everything off you can so you can see under the car as much as possible and air it up and down and check where it hits


they do, just need a bit of grinding and they should be okay. To test without taking things apart, tape it up with masking or something, air up and down a couple times, and check the tape to see what hits


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

anyone have a bagged vr6? i only have like 1.5'' more to go down before laying that


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

Kiddie Rose said:


> anyone have a bagged vr6? i only have like 1.5'' more to go down before laying that


noob ...charmander had a windsor blue vr jetta


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

mk3_vws said:


> noob ...charmander had a windsor blue vr jetta


post pics of it noob


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Read and learn:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4624702-DIY-Laying-Frame-in-a-MK3-VR


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks :beer:
you > vaughn


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

mk3_vws said:


> just refreshing the motor and as of right now just a mild shave, but i have a feeling it might turn into more :laugh:
> 
> car looks good minorthreat and will be waiting to see it bagged, what management stuff will you be going with?....im gonna pm you here soon...i got some questions for you :thumbup:


analog mangement, 8 valves, no manifolds, hardline setup, 10 port tank going to wrap in tan vinyl, 7 switch box


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> Ive been told the tops of the control arms hit the body and and need trimmed.....who knows. only way to know is take everything off you can so you can see under the car as much as possible and air it up and down and check where it hits


take notes my vr control arms
[

this is and old pic before I did all the custom sh*t to my pan,control arms, and sub frame now it sits alot lower almost laying frame rims/tires in the way THIS IS A VR.








IM ON AREO SPORTS


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

Kiddie Rose said:


> thanks :beer:
> you > vaughn


kyle...there is a little button up in the top right...its called "search" and it helps you find things on here


----------



## vcampg (Aug 24, 2007)

:sly:


----------



## iTzFrObE (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

1LIFEtoDuB said:


> take notes my vr control arms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im doing this before SNG :beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, why is that notch necessary on a VR6?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

im gonna guess thats a a part that would bind up on any control arm..not sure if myne hit there yet or not


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

my mkII arms hit at that place before I extended my balljoints. Now they dont hit because the control arm does not move as much


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> im gonna guess thats a a part that would bind up on any control arm..not sure if myne hit there yet or not


that is correct it binds on the subframe that's the reason for the notch:laugh:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Cant wait to get my bombers in , then off to surgery we go . Gonna start with the basics like a notch and maybe the mod to the motor mount .Would def like a fastmaxx pan done for it too


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

so is that control arm notch only necessary for VR's? With my offsets i'm going to be limited by my tires before control arms become and issue, i'm just trying to learn. :thumbup:


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

I only notch it because it touch the inner part on the subframe and wasn't even.
If you have a spare subframe laying around with nothing but the arms. You could see that one side goes lower than the other. You have to grind off the inner lip on the arms then cut and grind the circle where the bolt goes into the subframe.
=


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

that_guy_bry said:


> Cant wait to get my fastmaxxcooper pan


got one pan of his pans i just powder coated mine snow white
[


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice , yeah one will be coming in the future !

Wanna get one of the old style cages for my pan like the sciroccos had ..just for fun


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

junk box.


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

Bagged mk3's are lame


Can't wait to get my bags hah


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

these pics look great, someday ill get a mk3 !


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

One from stance of the union this past weekend...


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

CoopersVR6 said:


> One from stance of the union this past weekend...


 You convinced me to edit this one


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

whateva


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

here is some more that i found in my pile.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

dubmob_vr6 said:


> whateva


 thats some lift , what cha running ?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

most dependable placement of switches courtesy of rabriolet eace:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

haha same spot i put mine


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i never got the people in mk4' that have theirs on the center console on the ps side... what if you needed to raise ninja style? hah... i was in road construction the other day and my friend on shotgun was like "man you're so ready to see that raised manhole huh?" i had my 2 fingers just resting on the first 2 switches.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

that_guy_bry said:


> :thumbup:


Hey I know you :wave:

Here is our friends mk3 VR. No notching but needs to.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

that_guy_bry said:


> thats some lift , what cha running ?


airlift fronts and mason tech rears


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Whats up Hanna :wave: ! Good to see ya still around these parts :laugh:

And dubmob ,idk if it looks high just cause its a jetta but it looks sweet !


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

new chrome wheels in 3 weeks. promise


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

that_guy_bry said:


> Whats up Hanna :wave: ! Good to see ya still around these parts :laugh:
> 
> And dubmob ,idk if it looks high just cause its a jetta but it looks sweet !


THANKS BRO. the car is actually my brothers and he doesnt come on here often. figured id post it up for him.


----------



## BostonKremeMK3 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

been waiting for this beast to show up :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

love that thing. :beer:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Makes me want to rock 15's so bad, but knowing I have to be almost aired out to make them look good is a HUGE deterrent.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> Makes me want to rock 15's so bad, but knowing I have to be almost aired out to make them look good is a HUGE deterrent.


exactly why i like my 16's

my winter wheels are 15's and i have to ride at 15-20 psi to eliminate the wheel gap


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> Makes me want to rock 15's so bad, but knowing I have to be almost aired out to make them look good is a HUGE deterrent.


See, I rock 15s. Now I'm not one of those people who are on air and drive low like it's on coils. To me, that defeats the whole purpose of airride. So I ride at a comfortable height, and drop it when I park. Simple


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

not gonna lie, been driving high as crap on the random ever since i got air. it's nice to just get in the car, hit the switches up at 45psi and not be late for work :laugh: i did fine tune the height i want it set yesterday --- low enough without axle bind and i haven't dumped since. 

14's get you on the ground though.... love this car.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

got one drop plate installed, prolly not gonna run them tho, lost just about all of my lift


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> got one drop plate installed, prolly not gonna run them tho, lost just about all of my lift


same problem I had, that's why I'm trying to sell mine now.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

switched to the 2" part of the plate which i have more than enough lift, but i was talking to bry last night i have hit the limits of the car and cant really get it any lower unless id run mk2 sized tires on some 15s cuz the tire is on the body now and the rear rocker still isn on the ground


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

yeah good luck puttin the rocker down,

im on 195/45/15's and i can sit the control arms/subframe down but cant touch the rear down due to the tires.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

im thinking of 165/50/15s on a 7 --- i know the load rating is not commendable, but have you seen lowriders? 

only reason why i want to go this route is the only 195/45/45's that i saw were toyo's and they're summer wheels... i tend to run the same tires all year so i need all seasons. federal formosas are all seasons and they have 165/50/15 and 195/50/15. 

any input?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

ive seen them mounted before and they are sooo small on a mk3, but prolly the only way to get the rear down...my pinchwelds still arnt even touching with the drop plates

im at a standstill with the car right now


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

we're bagged, no tires are too small hahahah.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

that is true 

what about the smart car tires? they should be uber small but the weight rating is the bad part, but then how much difference is there between mk2s and 3s?

edit: just checked one of those tire calculator things and this is what i came up with...so they really arnt that different

195/45 is 21.9 diameter 
165/50 is 21.5 diameter


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah but the 165s generally come in all seasons not the 195s... huge difference to me :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah id need that as well, i do need some tires for my corrado steelies...hmm to get the 165s or not


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

dirtyjake was running 165/50's on an 8 i believe, and so is this dude. never heard of any problems.










i guess to some, this will be frowned upon... dunno. i will most likely run them.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

ill get some since they are so cheap, i wont really be driving the car much anymore this year anyway


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

from what i've read, on a mk3 --- they're not the most comfy but they do the job. if that makes any sense.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

I ran the 165/50 on my RS wheels this year, and you have to go really low to pull them off on a mkIII. Riding on them was horrible as well....just some info. for you.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

u ran 8's right? :beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

also saw a great deal on 195/50 falken all seasons. ridiculously cheap but i have found but one pic of how they look like. it's sorta hit and miss with these sidewalls. i've seen 50's look like 60's and visa versa.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

The fronts were 7.5, and 8 in the rear.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

FYI, on paul wall's jetta (black one pictured above) the wheels are 7.5" wide. I know this because they used to belong to my friend Thayer, who helped with my air install.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks, the falken ziex at 195/50 seems to have a pretty decent sidewall. more research and i'll see what i'll go for.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

this car :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Do you know what his setup is?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

airlifts.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Rear sit great on that car front could come down a bit... gorgeous car overall


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

ey.. another mk3 on bags


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

they're all over the place


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

OH NOES MORE MK3'S ON BAGS! YOU CAN'T DO THAT!!

I didn't know the cabby was bagged.. i thought it was just realllly dumped on coils.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i saw the switches. i seen't it


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

thats the bad part about cabbys....they look the same on coils or air


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> thats the bad part about cabbys....they look the same on coils or air


why? pinch welds hit the ground?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah im sitting on mine up front currently


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

tee 

are you on airlifts up front?


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Jayy said:


> tee
> 
> are you on airlifts up front?


mason-tech all around :thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

dehate. said:


>


i thought this was static??? is it now on bags?


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

mk3_vws said:


> i thought this was static??? is it now on bags?


no vaughn. he posted it in here cause he felt like it

:facepalm:


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

Jar717 said:


> no vaughn. he posted it in here cause he felt like it
> 
> :facepalm:


shut up jar...then explain to me why kids with stock ride height and wheels post in the stance thread :facepalm:


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

mk3_vws said:


> shut up jar...then explain to me why kids with stock ride height and wheels post in the stance thread :facepalm:


simple.. mk3 forum is full of dumb noobs:laugh:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

don't ever get me confused with an idiot from the mk3 forums. yes, the car was static, until 2 weeks ago. its on air now and in the pic above though. fronts hanging up on something but should be lower within the next few days. rear is sitting on the tire. i'll post more pics soon.

and for reference.

before air.









after air.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

so you raise it 2psi, to drive


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

dehate. said:


> don't ever get me confused with an idiot from the mk3 forums.


no worries bro. i wasn't putting you into that group cause you don't belong in that group. your car is awesome:thumbup:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

dehate makin moves :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

SuperBacon said:


>


car looks great...My friend had your wheels before you took them off him...I want to say thank you for putting them on your car and making them look great, he didnt deserve to have nice wheels...his loss your gain:thumbup:


----------



## joeslow (Sep 22, 2007)

@nap
165s are fine i ran them on one of my old mkIIIs
it was a little rougher but the car was a rough ride already being dumped on coils.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

dehate. said:


> don't ever get me confused with an idiot from the mk3 forums


pretentious much?


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

BradenE said:


> pretentious much?


actually, no. anyone who really knows me, would probably tell you i'm the least pretentious person they know. 

there's a lot of people in the mk3 forums that are really smart, and definitely a lot of people that are way smarter than me in there. but on the other hand, there is also a ton of idiots in there. while i may not be the smartest, i know for a fact i am not an idiot, and thats why i made the statement i did. and seeing some of your post on these forums, i could say that you've posted some pretty pretentious things as well, duder. it's never good to be a hypocrite.

so anyways, let's stay on topic with some bagged mk3's, please.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

fair enough. :beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

i need some cool pictures like that..


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

BradenE said:


> fair enough. :beer:


This picture should be sent in for a calender.....I think this may be my favorite picture!!!


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

Another one of my favorites.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

this thanksgiving, I give you THIS:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

whose is that?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

I like the padlock latch on the door


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

nap83 said:


> whose is that?


all the MK3's I've posted in this thread are my friend Jimmy's, that rusted one is his winter beater look for more photos soon


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

It's definitely a beater. :laugh:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Is that the green one James bought?


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

eurotrsh said:


> Is that the green one James bought?


yessir


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

Lowbones, and the rust bucket (splinter) are my cars, expect good things to come, i had to step it up after doing the the narlie hood on bones

eric, proper shoot before you leave please


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i see. just gotta say that i love the hardline setup and the crazy hood rust design on the car.. oh and laying your frame


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Loved the hood too ,didnt get too look much at air affair due to getting there late and kicked out


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

it's a rusted hood i actually liked.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah ,same here coming from a guy here thats known for his hoods 









Bagged content is that this car will be bagged in the future after my stuff comes in and the rabbit gets done


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

Some of the last i have of bones, way back at h20
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5130/5209655865_0a65ecaa93_b.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4087/5210254772_34a4eaa5f9_b.jpg

okay done for now, ill make a thread soon for splinter as the car progress more


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

a rusted mk3? sigh.

im sure you love the attention and explaining to non car people why you did it, just make sure you tell them its a blatant copy of the most infamous car on the internet.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

gianni versace said:


> a rusted mk3? sigh.
> 
> im sure you love the attention and explaining to non car people why you did it, just make sure you tell them its a blatant copy of the most infamous car on the internet.


 why are you still around?


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

im pretty sure this thread isn't on how you believe i'm copying an internet celeb, and if anything i will be looking to him for advice..

back on topic..

bones almost lays frame about 1/8 from the ground, splinter on the other hand splinter does not, same notch work done, and even raised mounts to avoid from the passenger side axle hitting the mount bracket, any one come up with any ideas on why i'm not getting as low? fender clearance is also not an issue crazy roll job done to the front with gap now. but aired out, i can fill the bags in the front with a few clicks with no movement, so thats also not the issue too

only difference between the two cars is raised towers on bones, could it be that actually the strut its self has bottomed out? im running the old setup off bones in splinter, aero bag over coil in the front, chapman for the rear


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

what car yarrows brick ?









or this guy ?









Im not taking sides on who hopped on what first ,brandon and tageddreams do your thing its whatever you like and makes you happy :thumbup: yeah hes not the first to do it but mike wasnt the first to do it either .im fighting a useless battle but go back to the mk3 forum and spread your garbage there .IIRC mike did his car for fun also ,along with Derek from CBS in like 2005 

id post more of my car but still waiting on bags ,then i get to deal with all the cutting,trimming notching


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

ahmen homie

and trust me, i do, do my own thing for my enjoyment and my friends, mainly me, and how it should always be:thumbup:
:beer: to you


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

NDubber said:


> why are you still around?


on a crusade against fake wheels, burberry and people who show how original they are by copying someone else.

lol why u mad tho? i hit a spot huh


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

gianni versace said:


> on a crusade against fake wheels, burberry and people who show how original they are by copying someone else.
> 
> lol why u mad tho? i hit a spot huh


not really mr. silverio. i was just curious on why you're still around


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

NDubber said:


> not really mr. silverio. i was just curious on why your still around


I think you meant you're.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Tagged, how much camber are you running in the front on your black car? I assume that's "splinter"? :laugh:

I've got my camber as far negative as it will go in the front and i'm ~1/4" from laying. I tried to adjust the camber and bring it more back into my alignment specs but i lost some low in the process. Needless to say, i kicked the camber back in as far as it goes. :thumbup:

I've never understood naming cars, but at least your names aren't stupid like Chloe or Sherika.


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

black car(bones) is pushed in as far as the stock bolts will let me, i never got the car aligned so i dont know exact specs, never touch the rear of the car as far as camber goes but just got new spacers to do so and still run flush..

rust car(splinter) actually has stock camber up front for bag clearance, i could space them out in the front and push the camber in, which i may still do, but i need to get ahold of a good torch to pull the metal out first, the rear though is a different story, lots of camber back there, longer bolts and 3 washers 1/4 inch thick stacked on the front bolt and 2 on the rear bolt, found out you have to stagger them or you get crazy toe in, i also still need to find smaller tires for the widened 14's, although held up against my my modernlines their the same height..


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

so just pushed the knuckles in, added 20mm spacer to avoid wheel from hitting bag, also loosened the control arm bolts while air out, and the car sits about 1/2 inch from the ground.

Whats holding me up now? still have clearance in all my notches, passenger side axle still doesn't hit engine mount bracket in the rear.. what gives? i really feel this shouldn't be that big of a battle on 14's, stock tire size though, think i should find smaller tires, im running 185/65's all around

wtf?? black car wasn't this hard, haha:screwy:


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

you have raised strut towers on the black car right?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

im on the same boat jimmy. stockies on bags ain't supposed to be complicated. it ain't the tires brod. :thumbup:


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

ok...well i was playing around a little to see what could be holding me up from laying frame

i have: airlift struts, tierod notch, axle notch, motormount notch, and a little trimming on control arms


now i DO sit lip of the wheel closer to the fender than in the pics, but i have no motor in my car and i can only jack up my car so far till the car starts lifting off the jack stands....each time i would jack up on the control arm just before the car itself would start lifting

with strut bushings in...





































NOW...this is *without the strut bushing* in so its just the bag up against strut tower




























here you can see on the control arm that little ring lip i had grinded away so it wouldnt hit...










so im wondering since my bay looks like this currently...should i consider raising the strut towers to lay frame??










im thinking that because the car would "go lower" without the bushing in that would mean the airlift struts are maxed out???


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Looks like the lips on the RS's came out pretty shiny


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah they did ....ive been spending many hours at the kitchen sink wetsanding, but im trading two of my 1.5" slants for two 2" slants to a kid though


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

in accordance to your findings. raised strut towers are next in line i assume? the fender to lip dealio is really astonishing :beer:

i need to do something with my strut bushings  been so lazy.


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

nap83 said:


> in accordance to your findings. raised strut towers are next in line i assume? the fender to lip dealio is really astonishing :beer:
> 
> i need to do something with my strut bushings  been so lazy.


plan a is to hack up early style bushings, and plan b is to raise towers


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

i did what hyphytrain203 did with the early style bushings and it got me lower, but definitely still not laying.


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

how much did you hack up, and how much lower did it go? was the amount shaved off the amount it lowered?

my plan is to have the front lip touching the arch, and wider lips in the rear with a little camber


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

dang....not to brag, but my paint looks pretty good there for being original :laugh:

also thanks for the pic jeff!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

dehate. said:


> i did what hyphytrain203 did with the early style bushings and it got me lower, but definitely still not laying.


if thats the case then _I_ will lay when i do this.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

that's what i'm thinking also...or at least hoping. For $12 each, it's dumb not to give it a try.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

gonna give the old style ones a shot also :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> that's what i'm thinking also...or at least hoping. For $12 each, it's dumb not to give it a try.


it does void the bagyard warranty though... something i won't be able to afford. especially since i got this at a very good rate.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

damn really ,well dont wanna do that still waiting for my struts so waiting for repairs wouldnt be fun !


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

just in case something happens to the strut, god forbid it needs servicing by ORT... i don't want to get shunned by andrew just for that fact. of course, servicing a strut could be done by pros but i'd always rather have the actual manufacturer do it... seeing that it's a very important part of my safety haha. 

i'm _this_ close to laying... i'm not losing sleep over it, i do want to get there though hahaha.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

nap83 said:


> i'm _this_ close to laying... i'm not losing sleep over it, i do want to get there though hahaha.


That's where i'm at. I'm going to give these mounts a shot, and if they don't get me on the ground, i've done all i'm willing to do...for the time being at least. 

Why does it void the warranty? You're not modifiying the strut in any way and i don't see how it will effect the performance or longevity of the strut/bag? I guess they've got their reasons, but i don't understand.


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> That's where i'm at. I'm going to give these mounts a shot, and if they don't get me on the ground, i've done all i'm willing to do...for the time being at least.
> 
> Why does it void the warranty? You're not modifiying the strut in any way and i don't see how it will effect the performance or longevity of the strut/bag? I guess they've got their reasons, but i don't understand.


from what im understanding...if we have airlift, the warranty issue wouldnt apply to us?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'd like to know that myself since i really don't want to void the warranty on my air lifts.


I'm NOT implying that dishonesty is justifiable, but how would Bag Yard, or any other company for that matter, be able to prove you were on modified stock mounts?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

well for one; i've been posting this all over the boards


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

wow, ive missed a lot in the past few days

black, yes has raised towers..

green, well probably going to raise though now on my winter break, i want to be plowing snow dammit

i tried the raised bearing mount but i could not run them with my bag set up...

so i tried this










because of this, stupid 3/4inch spacer to keep the bearing spinning freely..










looked like this when done, but did not work










but did give me this before the raised the towers:thumbup:
but the bearing still would not spin freely causing the car to drive really bad..










some good info in here, where did you have to trim the control arms? i feel that might be the issue on the rust rat car


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

i just trimmed the lip around the hole in the center of the control arm...you can see the upper half of the lip is grinded away or else it would hit....this was more of an issue for me on the passengers side for some reason


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

interesting, ill have to check that out this weekend, feeling i may have to raise tower to achieve my goal though, with the rust car being only a 400 dollar purchase ive been toying with the idea of raising the subframe, but the farther i read into it, ill need a new trans (02a) with cable shift linkage, cause the solid rod linkage will hit the tunnel im assuming when you raise everything


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

nap83 said:


> just in case something happens to the strut, god forbid it needs servicing by ORT... i don't want to get shunned by andrew just for that fact. of course, servicing a strut could be done by pros but i'd always rather have the actual manufacturer do it... seeing that it's a very important part of my safety haha.
> 
> i'm _this_ close to laying... i'm not losing sleep over it, i do want to get there though hahaha.


Last time I checked ORT doesnt do the actual servicing its sent back to the manufacturer, Bagyard. If a product is designed to work with specific components, and the end user ignores this the expense should fall back to the user. 
Furthermore, what kind of expense are we talking about anyway even if you void the warrenty and have it repaired on your own dime by Bagyard?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

that i have no clue, hence the reason why i am hesitant to mess with the bushings. servicing is fine for me whether it be done by ORT or Bagyards themselves, my only worry if the strut needs to be _replaced_ in a manufacturer defect sense --- i don't want any reasons for BY or ORT not to replace them.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2009)

Really Nice Looking cars Guys :thumbup:

Here's My Bucket. 



















Needs a notch, bad. I think I'm going to do it this winter.....


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

what bags/management?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2009)

reynolds9000 said:


> what bags/management?


I'm running Airlift bags front and rear, along with the Airlift Autopilot.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

dehate. said:


>


 Love the paint on both the car and wheels, whats your final et on the shooters?


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

KyleRI said:


> Love the paint on both the car and wheels, whats your final et on the shooters?


 16x8.5et14 and 16x9.5et20


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

its like an airlift demo haha.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

i can't see it!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

your computers broke!


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Cars looking real good dehate(dot)


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

dehate. said:


> thanks guys


my buddy just showed me this video on facebook, and i was just going to put it on here too, but im little too late...great video! :thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Bringing this back


----------

